# New Bridge



## Jboogye (Oct 28, 2009)

Any good action on the new bridge? I will be coming down next thursday from Atlanta and wanted to try my luck on some bridge fishing, any suggestions would be helpfull. Thanks a lot Guys


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I would not waste my time on it...Id got to the pier the new bridge is lony like 200yards long its not like before...


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's been rather quiet on it. I just got back about 15min ago and I got was empty hooks from bait bandits. The moon was finally starting to rise so maybe the midcrew will have better luck.


----------



## keepfishondeck (Apr 9, 2010)

all there really geting is white trout you should go to ft. pickings there doing really good out there:bowdown


----------

